# RAPTORglow Leopard Gecko



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Hiya

I have never heard of this morph before & I am curious as to what the adult colours look like.

Anyone have any pics?

Thanks
Vicky


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I believe they are Tremper albino super hypo Eclipse. Basically a Sunglow crossed into a RAPTOR.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

A RAPTOR and a RAPTORglow look pretty much the same the differnce being one carrys the hypo trait.

RAPTOR.(Recessive,Recessive,Polygenic),
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.

RAPTORglow.(Recessive,Recessive,Dominant,Polygenic).
Talbino eclipse hypo patternless reverse striped.

Here's a RAPTORglow, *Not mine*, Note the strong baldy influanced also that would likly be the main goal. 
Not only do you have the spot wash from the Super hypo influance, 
But also the Reverse striped wash also from the patternless reverse striped.


----------



## violawench (Oct 16, 2009)

gazz said:


> A RAPTOR and a RAPTORglow look pretty much the same the differnce being one carrys the hypo trait.
> 
> RAPTOR.(Recessive,Recessive,Polygenic),
> Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.
> ...



Wow those are beautiful, really lush colour :mf_dribble:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Lovely thanks, they are gorgeous


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

There stunning, the latest morph that I have fell in love with is RADAR. :mf_dribble:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tonkaz0 has some stunning het radars, have you had a poke at his for sale?


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> tonkaz0 has some stunning het radars, have you had a poke at his for sale?


 
Ooooh no I havent seen them, off to the classifieds I pop! 

are RADARS expensive, I saw one the other day 800 Euros! :gasp:


I thought the breeder must of been on crack.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dont be lazy, buy 2 100% hets and make your own then

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

The Raptorglows are a lovely gecko. Im hoping to be getting a rather nice female Raptorglow from Hamm. Ive also hatched out a few Sunglow het Raptors this season. I put one of our best female Sunglows to a JMG patternless Raptor. Even though they are only het Raptor you can see the Raptors influence. The colouring is fantastic and getting better with each shed. Im cussing though because so far they have all hatched out as males and I have very little space left for males.


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> dont be lazy, buy 2 100% hets and make your own then
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Shush it you :whip:, 

dont you know I am male, we are all lazy!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

figures :whistling2:

isnt it more interesting to make your own tho? thats the fun of leos, the possibilties are endless........


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> figures :whistling2:
> 
> isnt it more interesting to make your own tho? thats the fun of leos, the possibilties are endless........


It would be more fun, granted, but ... Im impatient! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Id rather buy two RADARS and breed them, ... If my wallet would let me that is.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mmm thats interesting, put two radars together and get more radars, how exciting :whistling2:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> mmm thats interesting, put two radars together and get more radars, how exciting :whistling2:


Haha, Do you want punching in the throat? :bash:


I'll get one RADAR and something else .... what would that make :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

a radar and a het radar would be cheeper and sensible.

i will have to go to donny in disguise so you dont slap me :gasp:


----------



## Si4Geckos (Oct 8, 2008)

I've got 1 adult female RAPTORglow. Bred her myself about 18months ago. Had another 6 or so, one of which was a jungle RAPTOR, but sold the rest of the babies. Hopefully going to get giant RAPTORglows and more orange body colours this year!


----------

